# FritzBox 7360 - Alternativen?



## Q-Pit (8. Juli 2013)

Ich muss mir ne neue Box zulegen, damit ich an 16.000er DSL ran komme, da die Telekom dieses VOIP benötigt. 

Gibts nun zu der FritzBox 7360 alternativen die günstiger sind oder ist die Fritzbox einfach das NonPlusUltra?


----------



## K3n$! (8. Juli 2013)

Wie kommst du auf die 7360?

Für ADSL2+ (DSL16K) => Fritzbox 7270 (v3)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Juli 2013)

Q-Pit schrieb:


> Gibts nun zu der FritzBox 7360 alternativen die günstiger sind oder ist die Fritzbox einfach das NonPlusUltra?


 Nonplusultra gemessen an was? Was hattest du vorher und eigentlich wäre es auch optimal, wenn du zu der neuen leitung ein paar leitungsdaten posten könntest. (letzteres geht aber vermutlich nicht)
Bei amazon bekommst du eine gebrauchte 7360 evt. auch etwas günstiger...


K3n$! schrieb:


> Für ADSL2+ (DSL16K) => Fritzbox 7270 (v3)


Das wäre dann die "universal-lösung". Da Q-Pit aber bei der tkom ist, kann man einen infineon-port erwarten und da sollte auch eine 7330 ganz gut funzen.Zudem sollte die leitung bei 16 mbit recht kurz sein. (die 7270 ist ja am besten auf langen leitungen)
Das größte problem für eine empfehlung sehe ich aber darin, das die box voip können muß. Das schränkt die auswahl sehr stark ein.


----------



## Q-Pit (8. Juli 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf die 7360?
> 
> Für ADSL2+ (DSL16K) => Fritzbox 7270 (v3)


 
Weil das die Fritzbox war die ich als billigste mit VOIP gefunden hab. Oder irre ich mich da? 



> Nonplusultra gemessen an was? Was hattest du vorher und eigentlich wäre es auch optimal, wenn du zu der neuen leitung ein paar leitungsdaten posten könntest. (letzteres geht aber vermutlich nicht)


Ich mein halt, dass sie von der Zuverlässigkeit, Geschwindigkeit, WLAN Reichweite her die beste in der Preisklasse ist
Hab im Moment ne Fritz Box 3270 und ne 6k Leitung. Mehr zur Leitung weiß ich jetzt nich...



> Bei amazon bekommst du eine gebrauchte 7360 evt. auch etwas günstiger...


Hab letztens bei den WHD geschaut als es 10% gab. Man hätte sie trotzdem "nur" für 130€ bekommen, weil die Gebrauchtpreise zur Aktion schön angezogen wurden -.-


Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Router in der 100€ Preisklasse mit VOIP, da ich das Teil aus eigener Tasche zahlen muss. Spar aber grad schon auf ne neue Grafikkarte für Battlefield 4 und da will ich für die Box am wenigsten zahlen wie möglich.
Achja: Die 7390 gabs mal beim Saturn Super Sunday für ~160€, wäre die im Vergleich zur 7390 deutlich besser oder für den Privatgebrauch unnötig? Auf die 10€ käme es mir dann auch nicht an.

Achja: Bei uns ists so, dass man nur bei der Telekom 16k DSL bekommt, bei anderen Anbietern gehts nich. Und als ich bei der T-Kom angerufen hatte, wurde mir gesagt, dass ich einen Router mit VOIP brauche, warum auch immer. Anders gehts nich.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Juli 2013)

Du hast eine 3270? Na das ist doch optimal! Könntest du mal einen screenshot von internet->dsl-übersicht und dort von übersicht, dsl und spektrum machen und hier posten? (im web-interface der box) mich würde dann der vergleich zur neuen schaltung interessieren.
Da du ja bereits eine gute fritzbox hast (die leider kein voip hat), kannst du max. eine woche auf festnetz-telefonie verzichten? Wenn ja, könntest du, wenn deine neue leitung geschalten ist, deine aktuelle box behalten (unbedingt die aktuellste firmware drauf machen), wieder screens von übersicht, dsl und spektrum machen und hier posten. So könnte man besser erkennen, welche box die beste wäre. (läuft aber vermutlich auf eine 7330 hinaus)
Von der 7390 rate ich übrigens dringend ab. Für adsl ist die fast nicht zu gebrauchen. (also das interne modem)
Was soll der neue router eigentlich können und brauchst du dringend den festnetz-anschluß? (kann ja sein das du den in der billigsten version dazu nimmst, weil er halt dabei ist)


----------



## Q-Pit (9. Juli 2013)

Würde mit der 7330 das alles klappen mit diesem VOIP? Ich hab davon leider keine Ahnung was das ist und warum man das jetzt unbedingt braucht. Früher gings ja auch ohne. 
Und den Festnetzanschluss bräuchte nicht unbedingt wäre aber besser.

und hier der Screen(hoffe das ist das Richtige):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Juli 2013)

Hast du noch einen screenshot von "dsl"? Wenn ich mir aber dein spektrum so anschaue werde ich das gefühl nicht los, das du von hinten und vorne besch... wirst! 
So wie es sich darstellt könntest du jetzt schon 16 mbit haben, nur deine leitung wird mittels DPBO (sendeleistung des dslam wird im bereich bis 1,1 mhz reduziert) und künstlicher einbremsung vermutlich auf 6 mbit gedeckelt.


----------



## Q-Pit (9. Juli 2013)

Hier der Screen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob ich da nun beschissen werde weiß ich nich, da ich aus den Screens kaum was rauslesen kann. 
Aber mein Vertrag ist mit 6Mbit/s.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Juli 2013)

Vergessen den screen hoch zu laden? Ich sehe keinen... 
Alles in allem könnte dir auch die 7330 reichen. Die übersicht über die anschlüsse gibt es hier und gebraucht gibt es sie bei amazon bereits ab 87€.


----------



## Q-Pit (9. Juli 2013)

Screen wird bei mir angezeigt ^^
Hier nochma 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=663948&d=1373386484


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Juli 2013)

Nichtmal das will.  Ich frage bei der moderation mal nach...


----------



## Q-Pit (9. Juli 2013)

Habs nun auf nen anderen Hoster hochgeladen, Hoffentlich geht das nun 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Juli 2013)

Na wenigstens das geht...
Deine angezeigte leitungsdämpfung ist höher als erwartet, aber deine 3270 meint das sie knapp 17 mbit sync könnte wobei man mit 16 mbit rechnen könnte. (kähmen am rechner noch ca. 14,5-15 mbit an)
Was deine neue schaltung aber effektiv an geschwindigkeit bringt bleibt abzuwarten da es durchaus passieren kann, das das DPBO bestehen bleibt.
Um wieder aud die routerwahl zurück zu kommen, empfehlen würde ich eine 7330 oder , wenn dir 100mbit lan-anschlüsse reichen, eine 7270. (letztere ist quasi die 3270 mit voip)


----------



## Q-Pit (9. Juli 2013)

Ich glaub es wird die 7330 werden. Muss ich mir halt noch nen Switch dazukaufen, weil 2 LAN Ports reichen bei mir nich ganz aus.

Nochmal vielen Dank für deine Beratung


----------



## UP2TO (12. Juli 2013)

*Naja..*

Also ich persönliche, würde bei der Fritz!Box bleiben, schon allein das Menü und die Benutzeroberfläche der Fritz!Box ist viel viel besser als das anderer Geräte! Also gib lieber ein paar Euro mehr aus aber damit hast du auf jeden fall mehr Erfolg als mit einem TP-Link oder Easy Box Router. Also für mich ist die Fritz!Box das Nonplusultra


----------

